# TechniSat DigiCorder HD K2 USB-Aufnahme/-Wiedergabe



## theping (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

mein Opa muss auf DVB-C umsteigen und da ich zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort war, hab ich nun ein paar Fragen zur Technik: (Nein, ich helfe natürlich gerne. )

Kaufen möchte ich einen TechniSat DigiCorder HD K2, da er aufnehmen und gleichzeitig schauen möchte. 

Die Aufnahmen möchte er dann auf einen Stick speichern und die Aufnahme auf einen anderen Fernseher ansehen. Hat das jemand schon mal gemacht? Kann ich den Stick direkt an einen USB-fähigen Fernseher stecken und die Aufnahme wiedergeben?

Die TV-Geräte werden auch neu gekauft, bin ich aber noch bei der Suche.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2012)

Warum MUSS er denn auf DVB-C umsteigen? ^^   WOhnt er auch in Berlin? Welchen Kabelanbieter hat er?


Und wenn es sowieso einen neuen LCD kaufen will, dann einfach einen mit DVB-C nehmen. Viele können sogar per USB aufnehmen, aber dann kann man soweit ich weiß nicht was anderes gleichtzeitig schauen, also TwinTuner haben die meines Wissens nicht. Man kann aber dann eben auch einfach einen DVB-C-Receiver ohen TwinTuner dazunehmen, dann nimmt man zB am Receiver auf und schaut was anderes über den LCD-Tuner. Dann würde er nämlich mit einem Receiver für 100€ auskommen.


----------



## stevie4one (29. Februar 2012)

Ich schließe mich da Herb an. Kauf einen TV mit DVB-C der direkt aufnehmen kann. Und es gibt TV´s die auch doppelt mit DVB-C Tunern ausgestattet sind und so aufnehmen und gleichzeitig eine andere Sendung anzeigen, z.B. Technisat MultiVision 40. Die MultiVision ISIO sind zusätzlich mit zahlreichen Internetfunktionen ausgestattet.

Ob eine anderes TV die aufnahmen abspielen kann, hängt dann von der Verschlüsselung (Stichwort HD und Smartcard) bzw. dem Dateiformat der Aufnahme ab. Die meisten Fernseher formatieren die Festplatte allerdings direkt am TV, so dass andere Geräte die Festplatte nicht mehr einlesen können.


----------



## onslaught (29. Februar 2012)

Kommt drauf an was der Zweitfernseher an Formaten schluckt. Ich hab den K2 und hab schon Aufnahmen im MPEG2 Format auf den Stick geschoben und im PC angeschaut, geht problemlos. Der Receiver speichert im mkv/avi oder mpeg2 Format, eines dieser Formate muss das Zweitgerät eben lesen können. Wenn du ein TechniSat LCD als Zweitgerät dazu nimmst gibts keine Probleme.

Die Anregung der Vorredener macht durchaus Sinn, der HD K2 ist ja nicht gerade billig, allerdings kannst du dann auch 2 Sendungen aufnehmen und über den Fernseher eine 3. anschauen. Luxus.
Nehmen wir an HD K2 - 600 € und ein 40" Techniline LCD - 1500 €
Dagegen Steht der Multivision 40" für 2200 mit Netzwerk, Internet usw. + externe Platte aber halt eben nur ein Gerät im Wozi stehen.


----------



## theping (29. Februar 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was der Zweitfernseher an Formaten schluckt. Ich hab den K2 und hab schon Aufnahmen im MPEG2 Format auf den Stick geschoben und im PC angeschaut, geht problemlos. Der Receiver speichert im mkv/avi oder mpeg2 Format, eines dieser Formate muss das Zweitgerät eben lesen können. Wenn du ein TechniSat LCD als Zweitgerät dazu nimmst gibts keine Probleme.
> 
> Die Anregung der Vorredener macht durchaus Sinn, der HD K2 ist ja nicht gerade billig, allerdings kannst du dann auch 2 Sendungen aufnehmen und über den Fernseher eine 3. anschauen. Luxus.
> Nehmen wir an HD K2 - 600 € und ein 40" Techniline LCD - 1500 €
> Dagegen Steht der Multivision 40" für 2200 mit Netzwerk, Internet usw. + externe Platte aber halt eben nur ein Gerät im Wozi stehen.


 
danke für die antworten und auch das weiterdenken 

@onslaught: du bist dir 100% sicher das die Videodateien dann im MPG2 auf den Stick liegen und nicht im ts-Format? (ts4 oder ähnliches?) - Also wenn man es einstellt natürlich.

Wichtig ist das die Lösung sehr sehr einfach in der Verwendung ist und  komplett ohne Pc und Netzwerk auskommt. Es soll jemand verwenden können der vorher nur mit VHS-Kassetten "gearbeitet" hat, daher ist es wirklich kein Thema wenn da neben dem Fernseher so eine Box steht, denke sogar eher besser. Es darf dann auch ruhig etwas  mehr Kosten solange es nicht unverschämt Teuer ist. 320€ für so einen Receiver ist für mich auch zu teuer, aber um mich geht es hier ja nicht. Wichtig ist auch das der alte Herr "was in der Hand" hat, sprich USB-Stick.  

LCD größen sind bei 32" und 26". Nix mit 40+, ist ne kleine Wohnung.  

Der Receiver soll an den 32" angeschlossen werden und der 26er soll halt im Schlafzimmer stehen und hauptsächlich die Aufnahmen wiedergeben. DVB-C Tuner wäre beim kleinen fernseher schon wichtig.


----------



## onslaught (1. März 2012)

oha, so einfach wie mit Kassetten ist es doch nicht ganz. Die mpeg's müssen schon von Hand von der Platte auf den Stick geschoben werden. Ist der Stick im Zweitgerät muss auch im Menü der Datenträger ausgewählt werden. Geht nach 2,3 mal natürlich auch bei älteren Menschen gut von der Hand. Mit einem LCD mit PVR-Funktion wo du den Stick oder Platte dranhängst und darauf aufzeichnest ist es allerdings einfacher.



> @onslaught: du bist dir 100% sicher das die Videodateien dann im MPG2  auf den Stick liegen und nicht im ts-Format? (ts4 oder ähnliches?) -  Also wenn man es einstellt natürlich.



Nein bin ich nicht, kann sein daß ich die Aufnahme im PC mit dem VLC angschaut habe, der schluckt ja alles. Das *mkv* Format muss der Zweitfernseher beherrschenhttp://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matroska dann funktioniert das auf jeden Fall.

320 € für den *HD* K2 ?  sehr guter Preis


----------



## stevie4one (1. März 2012)

Die Technisat MultiVision gibt es auch in 32 Zoll.


----------

